# hi people



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hellloooooo, thought I'd join seeing as I know most of you anyways.....no escaping the robsta:clap2:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tall....i want shed loads of reps from you.......my old mate....lol


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome Robsta!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> tall....i want shed loads of reps from you.......my old mate....lol


Welcome Robsta :becky:

For those who don't know Rob, he's known to be a tree hugging, non washing, left wing liberal viewed hippy.... Well maybe the non washing part is true :becky:

Rob - you've got a new photo! ha ha!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

'bout 6 months old that pic....hair needs cutting in it tho'.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Still got the Mohawk...?


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Robsta i pretty new on here and you seem to know people already but welcome to the board... many minds needed as knowledge is power:welcome:


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

hi robsta

xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude wassap!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to the board


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

:welcomeecided to disrupt the perfect left wing harmony of the board eh...:becky:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> Hellloooooo, thought I'd join seeing as I know most of you anyways.....no escaping the robsta:clap2:


Ah crap there goes my perfect world...Just playin, great to have ya Robsta...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

are you robsta from uk-m???


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board Robsta!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

scottswald said:


> are you robsta from uk-m???


The one and only mate....


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

welcome robsta


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Rob, good to see you on here.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome m8


----------

